# Mac slow down & spinning wheel



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

Hi

I have a Mac G4 laptop. The other night I was on the web and everything was working fine.

I then left for dinner and had lost the web connection. But, ever since then, the Mac takes forever to do anything.

It takes 5-6 minutes on startup to get to the desktop. Likewise for any activity I try to do.

This color wheel justs spins & spins & spins.

I have disconnected the power and taken out the battery to shut the thing down and reboot.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## bweylock (Oct 5, 2005)

Maybe everyone else knows you here, but it's impossible to begin without a clue as to the operating system and how familiar you are with Macs. if you're still having the problem, let us know what you have tried and what utility software you have to deal with stuff like this. DiskWarrior can often solve problems like this.



Rep said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Mac G4 laptop. The other night I was on the web and everything was working fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Is it perhaps trying to connect and not knowing what to do, like the inet connection is lost but it is still lookiing? I think that I have had that problem before.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Buy a copy of Alsoft Diskwarrior from
www.alsoft.com
Boot with the cd by holding down the c key too boot from the cd.
Rebuild your disk.
Reboot.
Also repair disk permissions in disk utility program found in Applications/Utilities folder
As well download Onyx version for the os you are using and run repair and file optimization functions........


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Onyx can be reviewed and a download link from.....

http://www.boostware.com/os/mac/onyx.html


----------



## bweylock (Oct 5, 2005)

You forgot to tell him to get a real computer and stop belly-aching.

By the way, on forums I ran in the past I decided it's not worth providing help to someone who doesn't come back to answer a basic question about the system. Obviously your advice will work and is pretty well system independent. I think i would have advised him to run Disk Utility first, but maybe it doesn't matter.


----------



## zooha (Nov 29, 2005)

bweylock said:


> You forgot to tell him to get a real computer and stop belly-aching.


You know it is people like you and ignorance like this statement that really ticks me off.

I happen to run both platforms and will tell you that he is running a real computer. In case you have forgotten, ones are ones and zeros are zeros. He is running a unix based system that has been around a lot longer than the Windows system.

Now let's see, you buy a system that has significant (an well known) security vulnerabilities, is wide open to viruses, worms, trogans, etc., requires you to do daily/weekly patching, AND you put it on a network with other machines of the like. AND, you have the knowledge to make a comment about "real computer"?

And don't give me that "real world" stuff either. The last time you worked on a computer, you used a program to do the work, not an OS. Let's see, when the Y2K stuff was all up in the air, let's see, ya, I was right, didn't affect the Macs. Only the Wins. Now, let me check my notes, eight viruses removed on my Win machine, ZERO on the Mac that I use. Shall I keep going?

As I said, I run both platforms. A computer is a computer. If you don't like the machine and have nothing to say that will be of assistance, then just move on, otherwise, let the experts help. I don't care if you are the forum administrator. Show some respect!


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Fahgettaboutit!

Zooha, if you look at bweylock's other posts in this thread, he seems pretty angry about something.


> Maybe everyone else knows you here, but it's impossible to begin without a clue as to the operating system and how familiar you are with Macs.


 I don't think that the post was that vague.

Anyway, I run both platforms too and am not that fanatical about either one. More Mac at home and no Mac at work. My G3 266Mhz with OSX out perform 1.5Ghz PCs when doing development, but won't play basic games.

My friend hates Macs. I say go ahead and be in the 90% of the market and deal with the headaches.

I don't have Mac problems with a lot of what I do. But there are certain things I like the PC for.

Most people that bad mouth Macs have never used one, but this is a Mac forum, so I too find it strange that someone would react that way.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

yep Bweylock I completely forget about your posts........as a rule.....and Rep my advice is good and your info is not vague at all to the disciplined aware Mac tech support mind. Also try a safe boot with the shift key held down boot up completely then repair disk permissions before you restart normally.


----------

